# Surf fishing Santa Rosa county



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Headed over to sea grove beach this weekend and gonna take the fly gear along with me... Anybody having any luck/fishes over that way lately? I got a box full of crab/shrimp/clouser/sand flea fly's ready to go











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you have the bases covered w/that box , and your timing is good fish are everywhere :shifty:.

No big deal but Seagrove is in Walton Co.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

oops! lol yeah I've amassed a major collection of fly's over the past few years... need to thin some out... hopefully the fish will be biting and I can pull me a red or pompano out of the surf... gotta have something to do early morning because I'll be up several hours before the wife in the mornings haha 

now I just gotta decide what to throw


----------



## raptor45 (May 7, 2015)

I left Destin this morning after being there since Sunday. Winds have been out of some variant of the South and the surf has been pretty rugged. I'm accustomed to wading and fly fishing the troughs and the surf was simply too tough to be enjoyable. Others, fishing with spinning rods from the beach, weren't catching anything but an occasional lady fish. 

Things will probably be a bit easier if you can get a North wind to cooperate.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm hoping that it'll be somewhat calm tomorrow morning on the beach before the rain rolls in then hoping the wind will flip around to the north once it passes on Saturday Morning... My luck it'll be 20 out of the south all weekend with 2'ers break on the beach lol

if that's the case I'll find me a pond and try to catch a bass or two


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Well no luck today on getting out there... Ran and wind since 4am... Hoping it lays down and I can get out there tomorrow. Water is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

stauty trout said:


> Well no luck today on getting out there... Ran and wind since 4am... Hoping it lays down and I can get out there tomorrow. Water is gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Sunday is fly day gulf side, calling for 6-7 NNW most of the morning perfect for a lefty. You can make it work either L or R in that wind. Hope those SW on Saturday don't stir it to much :shifty:.


----------

